# Weaving Rug with the Jacob wool i spun



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I spun the wool between 2019-2021. It was such a wacky spin. The dark gray was roving i bought when i realized the original wool was a very crappy shear job. 

There was such an amazing amount of second cuts in the original buy that i gave up and just spun it all together. The first sample amounts that i got from that was lovely, so I bought more to be able to make something. Ugh! I could have sent it back across the pond but as i already paid postage once... I bought it shortly after i got my first wheel.

My other opps is the warp. Back when I first got the loon i got some cotton warp for rugs, when it arrived i was gosh that is soft. Didn't know better and kept it and used it...knowing that it just had to be ok. 😑 Warped up and after a few inches...fixing broken warp threads is such a PITA! 😉 So did i take it off and rewarped? No of course not! Just weaving slower (mindfully) 😝 and rubbing wax on the warp threads that start to fray. It's working, mostly, but next time rewarp!!! Nope not going to use that cotton warp again...and listen to my fiber goddess when she is nagging!

16" RHL. 5 dent, 60 ends, weft-faced.
Expected size, 40" x 22", about 3/4 done with the main section.
To weave the 2 border sections, I'm pulling the rest of warp off and rewarping!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow……you have a hell of a lot of patience. Or is it pure ‘dogged determination’ that you won’t let this beat you? I’m looking forward to seeing the finished product. Jen.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Soo cool!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Please post when finished. Would spray starch help on the warp? I used to have spray wax when I was machine knitting. Don’t know if it’s still available.


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

I feel your pain on the spinning problems and the warp, but it is going to be lovely!


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

You are learning a lot, so overall it's worthwhile. Your weaving looks like you'll have a very nice rug. Gives me an idea for the big bag of Jacob sitting in my stash.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Your weaving and spinning is lovely. There was a time when cotton rug was was an excellent product. Like so many things these days, I imagine it has been "improved" to the point it is unreliable.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

You have a lot of determination. I bet you're learning a lot about weaving - and yourself. 😊


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

spinningjennie said:


> Please post when finished. Would spray starch help on the warp? I used to have spray wax when I was machine knitting. Don’t know if it’s still available.


What a good idea. I recently used a hairy warp and it was a nightmare. Will 'look out' for spray wax in case it happens again. I'm still learning!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

hilarymercer51 said:


> What a good idea. I recently used a hairy warp and it was a nightmare. Will 'look out' for spray wax in case it happens again. I'm still learning!


Google Machine Knitting Spray. Seems you can still get some.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Yes I tend to be stubborn about my crafts (and other things), then again I know know I will learn a lot as I figured out my oops and how-to do something! Spray starch! Didn't think of that as I just used what I have available. After the fact, I realized I could have ran that cotton warp through the spinning wheel to tighten up the twist which was too soft for intended use!. Duh 😂😂😂 
The first section is off the loom and I'll post after I do the finishing, weave in the ends and the broken warp ends. Then I'll either steam or wash to pin out to size.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's a beautiful rug. I can hardly wait to see it when it is complete. Could you hurry up, please? : )


----------

